# BMW releases 2013 Diesel X5, 3 Series and 5 Series details



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

AutoUnion said:


> Audi never went on record to say that the B8 A4 will have a TDI in the market. The Audi USA CEO at the time made it clear it was coming with the next gen (B9), which is soon.
> 
> Before BMW even releases their diesels next year, Audi will have Q5, Q7, A3, A6, A7, and A8 TDI here. Mercedes will have GLK, ML, GL, E, S, and C class diesels. Hell, the ML and E Class will be sold with TWO diesels within the next year. Both 4 and 6 cylinder models.
> 
> ...


My sour attitude towards Audi TDI is from around 2008. I know they are bringing a decent fleet of diesels ... finally. Yes, i get the piont of BMW being slow relative to the other german makers in 2013 offereings. My point was I distinctly remember of A4 speculation with 3 L TDI power way before the B9 w/TDI delay was announced. As you say, i had seen the announcement to wait until A4 got the B9 changeover to save on the federalizations costs.

I am a sedan person. A test drove the A3 but wasn't impressed. A Q7 was way too much size for me as I already have a full size ram truck [that i have kept] and wanted something that would get mid to high thirties in the mileage dept. I didn't think settling for an A3 would be a happy experience with its 101" wheel base. So, I really wanted the compromise between the 2 extremes and it just wasn't happening. So, the closest thing i see coming to an A4 is an A6 which is more money. So in 2011, i decided i couldn't wait for a 2014 A4 B9 and went for the 2011 335D. My one regret is the 110" wheel base in the A4 and F30 but neither have the turbodiesel. 3 years was too long to wait and i didn't want to poney up A6 money. I'm not a Q5 fan but not dissing them. Just not my cup of tea.

I did test drive a 2008 common rail diesel equipped Jeep Grand Cherokee with the Mercedes built V6 turbodiesel. It is nothing like the 335D in terms of performance.

The funny thing about the A6 TDI is it appears the first thing coming out from BMW appears to be its nearest competitor in the 535D [some are saying 530D but you get my point].

So, the slow ass comment is probably not as a whole fair toward Audi but it is fair in the mid size sedan segment. E350 bluetec is the only game in town right now this minute but once again its starting cost is in the region of A6 at ~$62 grand.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BB_cuda said:


> So, the slow ass comment is probably not as a whole fair toward Audi but it is fair in the mid size sedan segment. E350 bluetec is the only game in town right now this minute but once again its starting cost is in the region of A6 at ~$62 grand.


E350 Bluetec starts off at $52k. You can option them up to pretty high prices if that is your cup of tea but starting cost is $52k Usually you can get some money off of them even if MB is not running some sort of special. I'd bought one if they were making them back when I got my 335d instead. Matter of fact the sole reason I went looking at other options is because no Bluetec sedan existed in the MY 2010. I'd been fine had I got into a E350 Bluetec and never experienced the 335d, instead I got spoiled by the 335d and my expectations changed.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

I saw an article that did say the new GLK 250d would only be offered as a "4-Motion" -- I just hope that is "at first". Since the 2wd will get better mileage -- if only because of lighter weight -- it would make sense to bring it over. I believe the Q5 TDI is also a 4WD only (for now) offerning too.:angel:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

UncleJ said:


> I saw an article that did say the new GLK 250d would only be offered as a "4-Motion" -- I just hope that is "at first". Since the 2wd will get better mileage -- if only because of lighter weight -- it would make sense to bring it over. I believe the Q5 TDI is also a 4WD only (for now) offerning too.:angel:


Rumors on the various MB forums is that CDI will be diesel first, then RWD later because the GLK is sold here in the US in both configs.

Q5 TDI will be Quattro-only. They don't make a FWD Q5...in any engine configuration.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

BB_cuda said:


> So, the slow ass comment is probably not as a whole fair toward Audi but it is fair in the mid size sedan segment. E350 bluetec is the only game in town right now this minute but once again its starting cost is in the region of A6 at ~$62 grand.


E Class CDI starts around $52k, not $62k.

Even the mid-level A6 bases under $50k. Add about $4k for the TDI, would base around $54k.

Let's not forget a 3 series can EASILY get into mid-$50k region these days.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

d geek said:


> Not according to BMW at NAIAS:
> 
> This year...


I think the F10 LCI is supposed to be out MY14, so it would be out by Fall 13. No reason to introduce the diesel and then LCI the F10 a year later.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for correcting my bad e350 Blutech cost #. Just as a point of refernce, base MSRP for a 335D was $44k for 2011 model. Yes, my msport with several packages was $57k sticker. I guess my point is that i normally am going to throw 8 to 10 grand in upgrades with sport and nav and premium (BMW) or premium plus (A4) along with premium stereo.

So, an A6 nicely equipped could be pushing $58k with TDI. Sorry to distract the thread with cost whining .


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

BB_cuda said:


> So, an A6 nicely equipped could be pushing $58k with TDI. Sorry to distract the thread with cost whining .


I agree. Cost is getting out of hand a little. For example, I'm torn between an A7 TDI or Cayenne Diesel for my next car. A Prestige S-Line A7 TDI hits $70k and the loaded Cayenne TDI is $75k


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd love to see any premium make /Audi, BMW, MB/ diesel with manual box /not counting VW/


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I am addicted to torque so who so ever offers 400+ torques gets my business. A4, 3 or C. 5 series, A6 or E class will probably be over budget and overkill for my driving needs.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like the first new BMW diesel offerings will be available in July.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=674043


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

cruise_bone said:


> This is exciting news but I read it as also suggesting the 320d, or whatever the name is, will not come in Xdrive.


It will come as 328d, will be available with xDrive in both sedan and wagon form :thumbup:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

d geek said:


> Looks like the first new BMW diesel offerings will be available in July.
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=674043


BMW is finally listening to US! 328xd and in wagon form!!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

tim330i said:


> The diesel bound for the US is a new engine so European models will not directly correlate.
> 
> I got some good inside info about the Diesel's coming later this week.
> 
> Tim


Hey Tim-
Any engine info for us?
thanks in advance


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

I was sure the name of the 3-series 2L diesel will be 328d. The last thing is we hope manual will be available


----------

